# Need to find the perfect system for my brand new HDTV



## cantthink278 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hey all, so my plasma started to go recently :*( but it was 720p anyways so i figured it was time to upgrade. I purchased SCEPTRE X405BV-FHDR 40" LED Class 1080P HDTV with ultra slim metal brush bezel, 60Hz: TV & Video : Walmart.com and it should be arriving for christmas.

I read that the sound on it sucks, and now that I am working again and have some money to spend, id like to make that sound not suck. Im pretty much looking for anything that would work with that. I would love to spend low, I am trying to spend less than $100. Id prefer it be under $75 but obviously its not that simple. Would you guys be able to find me one? I saw a vizio sound bar on tigerdirect.com for only $50. It looked decent, but wasnt sure if it was worth it. I know you guys are the pros here so I figured I would ask. Thank you very much. PS anything with a subwoofer is always a plus, but as i said im trying to hold back on spending too much since i already spent so much on gifts this year. Refurbished is fine, and so are ebay listings with buy it now on them


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I would have purchased a more higher quality brand but since you already bought it there not much you can do.

A Vizio sound bar will do the trick. I have one for a PC and it works like a charm.


----------



## cantthink278 (Oct 3, 2013)

it was on sale for $250 it was a great deal and from the reviews I read...the picture quality is really nice. I had a 43-inch Plasma 450 Series Plasma TV | Samsung PN43D450A2D Plasma TVs tv but the burn in got really bad and now I see pink/purple fuzz everywhere. As long as the TV I am purchasing is an upgrade from that one than I will be ok with that. Can i ask, what is wrong with the TV I purchased just so I know what to keep an eye out for?


**that might not be the EXACT tv i currently have, but i know its a 43 inch samsung plasma and it looks just like that so I am assuming.


----------



## cantthink278 (Oct 3, 2013)

also which soundbar do you think would be best? Not really sure of home theatres im more of a computer guy.

VIZIO Home Theater Soundbar - 90Hz-19kHz, 32 Soundbar, Hand-built Full Range Transducers, Remote Control, RCA, 3.5mm Jack, Black - VSB206-B (Refurbished) at TigerDirect.com

or 

Vizio Home Theater 32 Sound Bar - 2-Channel, 90Hz-19.5KHz, RCA, 3.5mm Stereo Audio, 100-240V, SRS WOW HD, Refurbished - VSB207-B at TigerDirect.com


im guessing the first one right? im mainly using it for gaming so i figured the surround sound might be better but would love somebody who actually knows opinion lol


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Sceptre is a low tier brand. It may last or may not last. It's also 60Hz, which means you may see some video lag in fast action scenes, such as in sports. I have no experience with soundbars, as I have a 5 ch surround system.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

> As long as the TV I am purchasing is an upgrade from that one than I will be ok with that


 The Samsung TV you had is far nicer then the one you bought. A shame that it had an image burn on it but you'll see the difference when you get the new one. you bought.

Those Vizio sound bars are the exact same model. In fact its the model I have.


----------



## cantthink278 (Oct 3, 2013)

understandable, thats ok. I know walmart does have a good return policy so god forbid it ended up sucking for gaming I could return it, but from what I have read I should be good with 60hz. I pretty much just wanted to get my first 1080p tv for now, if it ends up being decent I will keep it until I can afford a new one and ill just hand it over to my brother  i mean for $250 I really cant complain about a 40 inch 1080p tv for that price but yeah I appreciate the input. Now im mostly just concerned as to which soundbar to get because i cant really tell from those 2. They seem very similar, just not sure which would be best for PS4 gaming


----------



## cantthink278 (Oct 3, 2013)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> The Samsung TV you had is far nicer then the one you bought. A shame that it had an image burn on it but you'll see the difference when you get the new one. you bought.
> 
> Those Vizio sound bars are the exact same model. In fact its the model I have.


I know  very upsetting about the image burn and the PS4 is just making it worse. Will I lose picture quality with this new TV? I figured 1080p would make it better picture quality


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

No TV has good sound today. Consumer Reports does rate sound and some are better. I have a super system and would recommend saving up for a Bose sound bar (around $400, sometimes discounted). Of course the ultimate suround system by Bose is more like 2K for the theater experience.


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

You will have a better picture with the new TV. Getting a system with a sub will make the gaming experience that much better. If you can save a little more, it'll be worthwhile in the end.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

For regular stuff I use the speakers in the TV. For major gaming and movies I have an Onkyo 7.1 system. I have to disagree with Corday and vote against a Bose device. They are very overpriced and (to me) underwhelming.


----------



## cantthink278 (Oct 3, 2013)

Hooked up the new tv and soundbar. I definitely can tell what you mean about the 500hz for watching tv, but as for gaming its incredible and looks awesome. Totally pleased. That vizio soundbar is a beast, works perfectly and makes the sound awesome. Very happy with my purchase, spent under $300 total for it all  good bargain, gonna throw the plasma with the burn in in another room


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That's good to hear!


----------



## cantthink278 (Oct 3, 2013)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> That's good to hear!


thank you very much for your help and anybody elses, i love this forum. always a good quick way to get an answer


----------

